# Echolot +GPS Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ; wer kennt sich aus?



## salmon Wim (2. März 2005)

Hallo Boardies,
Als volkommener Laie suche ich nach einem Kombi-Gerät 
für das Boot am Skarnsundet ( 5-350 m Tiefe). 
Mir schien das Lowrance LMS 337 c DF Echolot +GPS eine gute Kombination .
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder kennt sich damit aus?
Kann auch ein Laie wie ich damit umgehen?
Worauf müsste ich bei der Beschaffung, neben der Navionics MMC 56425 S, noch achten?
Oder sollte ich mir etwas anderes anschauen?
Danke
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## Jirko (3. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot +GPS Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ; wer kennt sich aus?*

hallo salmon wim #h

hab zwar keine erfahrungen mit dem LMS 337c, aber ich denke, daß du mit diesem gerät nen verdammt feines im focus hast #6 alternativ dazu könntest du noch mal das garmin gps 178c beluschern, welches ungefähr die gleichen features hat wie das LMS, aber halt auch nen büschen teurer ist. 

auch als laie wirst du mit diesen geräten bestens auskommen. im vorab das handbuch wälzen und die grundlegenden funktionen verinnerlichen und der rest kommt mit der praxis...

...zusätzlich zum kauf der für dein gebiet notwendigen navionicskarte, mußt du nix weiteres beachten #h


----------



## Jetblack (3. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot +GPS Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ; wer kennt sich aus?*

@salmon Wim - damit machst Du bestimmt keinen Fehler. 

Allerdings würd ich Dir raten Mehr Geld auszugeben, um mehr zu sparen   Überleg Dir, ob Du Dir nicht die Navionics Norway North 11G holst. Dann bist Du auch für weitere Gebiete im Norden gewappnet. Preislich sticht das Teil den Kauf von 2 S Karten schon fast aus. 

Jetblack


----------



## Nick_A (4. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot +GPS Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ; wer kennt sich aus?*

Hi Wim #h

das Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ist letztendlich baugleich (u.a. von den Leistungswerten, Abmessungen, GPS-Einheit, Watt-Zahlen, Geber, SD-Lesegerät, Displaygröße und Pixelanzahl [480*480]) wie mein Eagle Seacharter 480 DF. Mein Eagle ist übrigens zu 100% baugleich mit dem Lowrance 480 M DF.

Einziger Unterschied (welcher aber nicht zu verachten ist)...das Gerät ist ein Farbecholot! #6 :m

Bin mit meinem Gerät wirklich sehr zufrieden  -hatte ich ja auch in Skarnsundet dabei- und konnte damit wunderbar (dank Splitscreen) gleichzeitig navigieren und nach Fischl Ausschau halten. :m

Preislich ist es auch noch sehr interessant, da der Aufpreis zum "Graustufen-Echolot" nur sehr gering ist (nur ca. EUR 80)! 

Hier ist die Beschreibung / Funktionsübersicht für das 337 C DF (KLICK MICH). 

Hier ist die Beschreibung / Funktionsübersicht für das 480 M DF (KLICK MICH 2).

Hast Du Dir bereits ein Angebot irgendwo eingeholt bzw. was ist denn derzeit der beste Preis für das Gerät das Du kennst? 

Wenn Du ´ne Preisempfehlung brauchst...einfach melden!  :m

Grüßle #h
Robert

P.S.:
Die Bedienung von dem Teilchen ist wirklich ein Kinderspiel...kannste nicht sehr viel falsch machen, wenn Du im "Auto-Modus" bleibst (für den Anfang)...mit etwas mehr Erfahrung wirst Du dann aber schnell etwas mehr in den Einstellungen rumspielen!


----------



## salmon Wim (4. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot +GPS Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ; wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo Boardies, Zunächst mal vielen Dank für Euer Kommentar!
@ jirko : ich werde mir den Garmin gerne noch mal anschauen
@jetblack: Wenn mein Bruder aus der USA zu der Hochzeit meiner Tochter kommt hoffe ich dass der ein gerät mitbringt
@ nick A Danke für die Beschreibung
Gruss
 salmon Wim


----------



## Nick_A (4. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot +GPS Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ; wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo Wim #h

also wenn Du über Deinen Bruder aus USA direkt beliefert werden kannst...besser (und billiger) geht ja wohl nicht !!! :m #6

Dann wären sogar noch einige (vom Display her) größere Echolote der Lowrance LCX-Serie interessant, z.b. das Eagle Seachamp 1000 C DF 

oder aber das Ealge Seachamp 2000 C DF (mit noch größerem Display).

Ist aber sicher eine Frage des Preises...wieviel willst Du denn maximal ausgeben?

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## salmon Wim (5. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot +GPS Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ; wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo Robert, 
In diesem Jahr muss ich sparen. Meine jüngste Tochter heiratet. 
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## Nick_A (5. März 2005)

*AW: Echolot +GPS Lowrance LMS 337 c DF ; wer kennt sich aus?*

Hi Wim #h

na dann liegst Du mit LMS 337 C DF doch genau richtig! :m

Kostenpunkt US-$ 699 beim BPS (guck hier ).

Falls Du möchtest, kann ich am Montag abend nochmals nach einer noch günstigeren Quelle in USA schauen (meine Shop-Link-Sammlung ist auf meinem PC in Stuttgart).

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------

